# garlic guard discontinued??



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

went to local lfs they said the product has been discontinued


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

really? that's awkward? their website is under construction too!?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would try calling a big als to see if they have any still. I dont know if it was discontinued, but i think theere is another similar product, but i forget the name.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

and remember guys if all else fails you can always bust out your mortar and pestle and make your own remedies







i make my own "aquarium tea" this way using indian almond leaves, fennel seed, and chamomille.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

JustJoshinYa said:


> and remember guys if all else fails you can always bust out your mortar and pestle and make your own remedies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thats like black water extract right? where do you get those leaves and have you ever tried the peat extract method?


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

whats the extract for?


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

indian almond leaves are good at lowering ph and adding bio-actives to your water also a mild anti fungal property, tap water has no life to it its just base water with chlorine and some nitrates usually, adding these things adds biodiversity to your water and essential elements and nutrients that are healthy for your fish and plants and tank.

ive added peat before and it works ok but starts to smell pretty quickly IMO,

im trying to make my own aquarium tea but its hard finding all the ingredients pretty much gotta order everything offline that i cant find locally like the indian almond leaves.

next time you are at the LFS look and copy down the ingredients on the products you buy get rid of all preservatives and buffers and look at the active ingredients most can be found online and FRESH and you can make your own stuff with most if not all of the benefits as the store bought products, may cost more initially but you will have a good supply,

im tinkering with melaleuca as a remedy for a variety of fish disease and bacterial infections


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

oh nice
thnx for clearing it up for me


----------

